# Self Tanners



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm interested in getting a self tanner. I was wondering if someone could recommend an idiot proof one? Something very simple and one that looks natural. I saw this one on HSN last night and it looked very simple and natural looking: Toni Brattin™ Tan Secret Tanning Butter


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I love Bare Escentuals Faux Tan. You can buy it on QVC.com or you can call BE's beauty hotline. I think the hotline is a bit less expensive on s&h than QVC. It is a very natural looking tan and it has a nice aroma...kind of like almonds and honey. Clarins also makes a good product. Both BE and Clarins products have an instant bronzer that shows you where the product is going. It makes it somewhat idiot proof. I always wear disposable gloves so not to get any on my palms. Also, before you use any self tanner, make sure you exfoliate your skin well. If you don't, when the tan fades, you'll end up with lizzard skin. 

One suggestion on application of self tanners...I usually apply at night. I'll shower, exfoliate and moisturize then apply the self tanner. I then get ready for bed, brush my teeth, floss, etc. By the time I'm done, my tanner is dry so I can wear my jammies. Be prepared to wake up to brown sheets (don't worry it comes out in the wash), and to see brown shower water running down your legs. That's just the bronzer. If the color isn't deep enough, that leaves you time to add a second application. I don't use self tanners on my face or upper body, just on my legs. For some reason, this time of year they are a lot paler than the rest of me!

There is another product that just recently came out...by Jergens.  It is a self tanning type of lotion that very gradually and slowly builds color. Some of the ladies on the Delphi BEAddicts forum have been raving about this product. I haven't tried it yet, but I think if you're looking for a natural "glow" instead of a tan this might work. But if you're looking to be tanned, you'd probably be best to use a self tanner.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm looking for a tan. I'm naturally pretty pale and I don't tan very easily. A couple of years ago, I went to the tanning bed for a couple of months. I started at 5 minutes (I burn very easy) and after a month got to 8 minutes. I barely had a tan. I even tried the stand up beds (the ones that you supposedly can't burn in), I managed to get a sunburn.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

If you are really pale, then I would suggest that you start with a tanner that has a very light shade. I think the BE and Clarins may be too dark for you. The last thing you want to look like is that you've fake tanned! You might want to try the Jergens product. That supposedly gives you a light glow. Then, once you've built up some color, you can apply a traditional self tanner. Here is the link:
http://www.jergens.com/products/index.asp?...ewProduct&id=15


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I use these... and they are also from HSN. They work with your natural tan color from your pigments. Its a clear formula though. It doesnt look fake either.

tan towel


----------



## ButterCloudandNoriko (Aug 26, 2004)

I used Fake Bake. I loved the color but I hate having to apply it every week and leaving it on for 8 hrs before washing it off. Don't know if other self tanners make you do that. I just go to the tanning beds. I probably go about 4 times a year. Every time I go, I have a discussion with the workers about how long I should stay in the beds. I want the full 20 because I do not tan easily. They always want me to go for 7 mins and I'm like, "what's the point?"

When you went tanning, did you use a tanning lotion? That helps you get a better tan and it's better to tan with lotion than without.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

Savage Bronze from Sally's is the best tanner I've come across so far. For me, it's dummy proof.







I usually can't do self tanning to save my life, but I get a great, natural looking tan with this stuff. It has a color guide so you can see where you put it. My biggest problem with it is that it stinks to high heaven, it has this weird chocolatey smell that is awful. If you get it, make sure to get the mitt that they sell by it because it makes application so easy. I've also heard raves about the Jergens tanner too. Check out Makeupalley.com , they have tons of reviews on sunless tanners.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ButterCloudandNoriko_@Apr 5 2005, 09:43 AM
> *I used Fake Bake.  I loved the color but I hate having to apply it every week and leaving it on for 8 hrs before washing it off.  Don't know if other self tanners make you do that.  I just go to the tanning beds.  I probably go about 4 times a year.  Every time I go, I have a discussion with the workers about how long I should stay in the beds.  I want the full 20 because I do not tan easily.  They always want me to go for 7 mins and I'm like, "what's the point?"
> 
> When you went tanning, did you use a tanning lotion?  That helps you get a better tan and it's better to tan with lotion than without.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49214*


[/QUOTE]

Yeah I used a tanning lotion with a bronzer in it. Still nothing. I've had 2 second degree sun burns in my life. I finally decided that I'm not going to get skin cancer just to have a tan. Up to now I've been fine with being pale. But now I'm sick of it.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79_@Apr 5 2005, 09:44 AM
> *Savage Bronze from Sally's is the best tanner I've come across so far.  For me, it's dummy proof.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

It sounds like the one that was on HSN but that one did not have an aftersmell. It came with application gloves.

I'll check out that site.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I forgot about Fake Bake. I like that product too...but it also gives a darker color.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I found a site that does reviews on Sunless Tanners. It is called Sunless


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

I have actually done the mystic tans-spray on paint booth.....it gave a really even nice tan. I would highly reccommend that if you can find a reputable place in your area that has a nice color mix in their spray. I was really suprised and it lasted about 7-10 days so if you got it done right before you left for San Diego you would have color. I would do at least two sessions before you went. It is good if the place is good. I have not seen good results with the hand painted on bronzer's only the paint booth type. It only takes one minute.


----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by saltymalty_@Apr 5 2005, 10:16 AM
> *If you are really pale, then I would suggest that you start with a tanner that has a very light shade.  I think the BE and Clarins may be too dark for you.  The last thing you want to look like is that you've fake tanned!  You might want to try the Jergens product.  That supposedly gives you a light glow.  Then, once you've built up some color, you can apply a traditional self tanner.  Here is the link:
> http://www.jergens.com/products/index.asp?...ewProduct&id=15
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=49202*


[/QUOTE]

I have used Jergens, I like it.







Gives you that "glow"!


----------



## Brit'sMom (Aug 18, 2004)

I need to do some fake bakn' before I go to San Diego too! I am so PALE (i mean for a black/puertorican person) I am the same colour as my pale white friend who I am visiting. I went to the BE counter at Sephora (i finally got some BE you guys !







) and I'm thinking I am going to be Tan or Medium Tan, but I was light, the lady put it on me and she said there is no way I could be tan or medium tan. She said if I get a tan I could maybe try medium beige, but to stick with light.

I need to hurry UP and get a tan!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Apr 5 2005, 10:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I tried that in Dubuque when it first came out. My arms and legs were great but my hands and feet looked terrible. I guess I didn't do a good job wiping myself down afterwards. I also had this drip mark on the back of my leg (missed that too).


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well the tan towels are kinda the same solution as the spray tan thing (the one without color). Maybe if you check out HSN's schedule of air time shows they will be having a demonstration on them. Thats what got me hooked. Its worth watching. The self tanners that have color most of the time look fake especially on someone that is so fair as yourself.

I have also used this one air spray system from HSN Jet Tan It is a colored (bonzer) type of solution and you air spray it on to get a more natural look. It looks great but its so messy. Thats the only part of it I didnt like. I do have to admit this product does NOT turn orange at all. ITS DARK BROWN! HAHA... I dont really recommend this for someone fair because you will be black with one application and it will look stupid. haha.. but heck.. watch for that demonstration on HSN too... since its now spring.. i would keep watching and looking at different self tanners that HSN are going to be offering. I remember last year they had a lot of different products and you never know if your gonna like it until you see the demonstration. Just little advice.









ohh.. and i have read a lot of those reviews when i was looking around for a self tanner and i wasnt impressed. The colorless solutions seem to be the most natural look not bonzers.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I'm scared to do any of them now. I'm afraid it will look stupid. AHHH!!! I hate my pale skin. Why couldn't I inherit my dad's skin. He tans so easily!


----------



## 2happymalts (May 19, 2004)

The biggest thing with the mystic tans is that on your hands and feet you need to really slather on the blocker they give you, like not rub it in but slather it on like thick in between you toes and on hands anyplace that is dry, and if you have a "good" friend have them go with they can help wipe down drips afterwards, it works better as a team but they better be a good friend as they will see you naked :new_Eyecrazy: :new_Eyecrazy: . Besides my husband I only have one friend that is that good of a friend and we wiped each other down so the tans were great and very even. I have also used Estee Lauder's self tanners and they work well...now I am just using the beds and the above mentioned friend said I look like I am tanorexic---








I tan really fast and really dark, I got my mom's dark german skin...yeah. Hope you find something that works. You have a bit of time to test things before San Diego so go for it.


----------



## abbey (Apr 4, 2005)

Mary Kay has a great self tanner. I also buy their body scrub wash (forget the exact name), use it in the shower and then apply tanner. It's not dark because I'm pale and it works fine on me. I usually apply it twice a week though. It won't give you a baywatch look but at least no scary white legs!! LOL Does have a certain odor, not bad but strange.







Not sure how safe any of them are - was told by my ob when I was pregnant to definately not use them as they are absorbed their your body! But then again, What is safe?!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I was just told this is a good self tanner... ummm... i might try it...http://skincarerx.com/shopping/review_box.html?pid=49


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

What I don't like about all those self tanners is that it stains your bed sheets, your bras and your towels after taking a shower. I especially hate it when I use a brand fresh towel and it is stained after just one use.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

I personally just go to the tanning bed because that is 10 mins of the day that no one yells mom, I don't hear the phone ringing or the tv on mach 5. SO It is my relaxation. 

BUT when I was pregeant i was to scared to tan so I used and air brush tanning system similiar to the Mystic tan and except I would have my mom or hubby spray me. It uses a small air compressor (SMALL) an airbrush "pen" and a jar attachment You can get all the stuff at HobbyLobby....and then airbrush solution that I get off of ebay. It goes on dark then dries in about 10 mins or so then I sleep in it and shower th enext morning and the resido washes off. it is not sticky and last a while. MAKE sure to really really lotion up th enext day that is what makes it smooth. and the more lotion you use the better the tan stays on so I use a lot of lotion everyday.

AT the time I got it there were not Mystic tans around here. I really like it and I use it if I don't have time to tan real fast. 

as far as self tanning lotions I like Pro-tan it is a liquid in a spray bottle I use a foam brush from Walmart to "paint" it on so to speak. It also goes on dark and use lots of lotion the next morning to smooth it out...it works great and has a dark color.


----------



## saltymalty (Sep 14, 2004)

I was just at a Bed Bath and Beyond and they had a whole shelf of different self tanners. From Coppertone to Neutragena. The nice thing about BB&B is that you can use a coupon for 20% off the price. They also had one of the TV advertised air brush systems too. Today it is about 80 here...but at the beach it is only in the mid 60's...so I guess I'm going to have to look into more self tanners. I really think I'm going to give tan towels a try. I saw that Lorel (I think) makes them.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## nataliecmu (Aug 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole_@Apr 20 2005, 02:55 PM
> *I used to use this kind...
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]

I have also used both of those, when I tried the second one I happened to be wearing white capri's...that night it looked like I was still in my pants because the inside was YELLOW.


----------



## beccypaul (Oct 23, 2004)

i recommend kanebo honey glow for paler skins

and st tropez mousse and fakebake for a deeper tan (fake bake is more fiddly to apply, st tropez mousse is really quick) my friend is pale and freckly and uses st tropez also and looks golden with it

happy tannin!!! not.. it so boring and smelly!

i also use 50% tanner and 50% moisturiser on hands but i guess u all know that!!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I tried the Loreal Sublime Bronze Self-Tanning Towelettes Medium last night. I managed to screw it up. My legs are kind of streaky and my feet look terrible. Good thing it is going to be cold this week. Hopefully it fades soon. I'm going to exfoliate every day to help spend up the fading process. I tried some nail polish remover on my feet this morning and it didn't really help.


----------



## Harleysmom (Jan 26, 2005)

I've tried alot of different brands and so has my daughter & we've both have come to the conclussion NONE of them work!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I saw this one on HSN when it was one and thought it looked easy. 
Toni Brattin Tan Secret Tanning Butter
I decided to give it a try. I should get it May 5th.


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom_@Apr 25 2005, 01:16 PM
> *I tried the Loreal Sublime Bronze Self-Tanning Towelettes Medium last night.  I managed to screw it up.  My legs are kind of streaky and my feet look terrible.  Good thing it is going to be cold this week.  Hopefully it fades soon.  I'm going to exfoliate every day to help spend up the fading process.  I tried some nail polish remover on my feet this morning and it didn't really help.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56306*


[/QUOTE]
If you shave your legs it will help get it to fade faster.. as for feet, if you use those exfoliating gloves they sell at Sallys, they work great. Also I've heard that baby oil and products with alcohol in them help fade a tan.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Apr 25 2005, 02:06 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you shave your legs it will help get it to fade faster.. as for feet, if you use those exfoliating gloves they sell at Sallys, they work great. Also I've heard that baby oil and products with alcohol in them help fade a tan.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56331
[/B][/QUOTE]
Thanks! It looks really stupid right now. I'm just really glad it is going to be in the 50s all week. No way I will be wearing shorts or capris this week.


----------



## Lilly521 (May 29, 2004)

I can't belive I didnt see this board lol. I know exactly how you feel I just do NOT tan, it jsut dosnt happen. Last summer I tried to get a suntan, ended up burning and when I finally went to the doctor becuase the burn was so bad they told me I should have just dont straight to the ER once this burn showed up becuase it was so bad







I still cring thinking about it lol



> _Originally posted by 2happymalts_@Apr 5 2005, 11:51 AM
> *
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


I tried this thing once thats like mystic tan that worked great, I was tan my friends were really confused lol. But the one I went to wast a machine you just went into one of the tanning rooms and someone sprayed you. Now I wouldnt reccommed this is you are really shy becuase you do end up naked (well I kept my underwear on lol) with someone airbrushing you. But it was so even, becuase it is someone doing it not a machine they are able to see where you need a little more color and where you need a little less they also will mis the color for whats right your your skin. If you do get any type of spray on tan done do not, and let me repeat in caps and bold *DO NOT* try and rub the spray in you will get handprints all over your body (that happened to the person I got it done with) just sit and let it soke in lol.


----------



## Puddles Mom (Jun 20, 2004)

Last year I did the spray tan. OMG.....never again. The cost I paid was not worth it to me. 

I did evey thing your suppose to, exfoliate and moisturize. We were going to the beach that evening with some friends and dang I looked great. Well that night we went walking on the beach (not in water). When we got back to the room my feet and ankles were WHITE. I had a darn mess!! We laughed so hard it about made us sick. I had to stand in the shower and scrub and scrub to get my legs to match my feet.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

Anyone know if walmart with take back my Loreal Sublime Bronze Self-Tanning Towelettes Medium things? I told my mom about it and she said to take it back. Not sure if they will take it back since I used one. Oh, well it was only $8 or so. Sucks but at least it wasn't really expensive.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)




----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Nichole+Apr 25 2005, 05:15 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sure why not? I think Wal-Mart takes back most anything. I think they take back used make up as well.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56518
[/B][/QUOTE]
I was going to say the same thing.. They even took back a quilt we got as a gift







and it didn't have any tags or anything on it but we thought it might have come from walmart.. we don't know if it did or not but they took it back no problem. I still am not sure how they decided how much $$ to give us back.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

I just did the Jet tan thing i mentioned earlier! First time i did it since last year and wow.... I'M DARK!!!







WOOO HOOOO




























I am all covered up though cause i have to go to bed with this stuff on and then shower in the morning!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mystify79+Apr 25 2005, 06:23 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
*[/QUOTE]
I was going to say the same thing.. They even took back a quilt we got as a gift







and it didn't have any tags or anything on it but we thought it might have come from walmart.. we don't know if it did or not but they took it back no problem. I still am not sure how they decided how much $$ to give us back.








<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56543
[/B][/QUOTE]
The towelettes come as a 6 pack. Each towelette is individually wrapped. I used one of them. That is way I wasn't sure if they would take it back.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Lexi's Mom+Apr 26 2005, 08:45 AM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The towelettes come as a 6 pack. Each towelette is individually wrapped. I used one of them. That is way I wasn't sure if they would take it back.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56723
[/B][/QUOTE]
did it turn u orange??


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Puddles Mom_@Apr 25 2005, 03:01 PM
> *Last year I did the spray tan. OMG.....never again. The cost I paid was not worth it to me.
> 
> I did evey thing your suppose to, exfoliate and moisturize.  We were going to the beach that evening with some friends and dang I looked great. Well that night we went walking on the beach (not in water). When we got back to the room my feet and ankles were WHITE. I had a darn mess!! We laughed so hard it about made us sick. I had to stand in the shower and scrub and scrub to get my legs to match my feet.
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56398*


[/QUOTE]


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Kodie+Apr 26 2005, 05:14 PM-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*
The towelettes come as a 6 pack. Each towelette is individually wrapped. I used one of them. That is way I wasn't sure if they would take it back.
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56723
*[/QUOTE]
did it turn u orange??
<div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=56941
[/B][/QUOTE]

Not really. It is just streaky, so it looks weird. I'm sure if you get it on correctly it will look fine.


----------



## karenbabi (Apr 3, 2005)

.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

I got my Toni Brattin Tan Secret Tanning Butter yesterday. I tried it last night. It was so easy to use and it looks like a real tan.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

> _Originally posted by karenbabi_@Apr 27 2005, 09:30 AM
> *I do Mystic Tanning as well.
> 
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]
is the solution dark or clear?


----------

